# How many of us are in this category



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

People over 35 should be dead. 
> 
>Here's why . 
> 
>According to today's regulators and bureaucrats, those of us 
>who were kids in the 40's, 50's, 60's, or even maybe 
>the early 70's probably shouldn't have survived. 
> 
>Our baby cots were covered with bright colored lead-based 
>paint. 
> 
>We had no childproof lids on medicine bottles, doors 
>or cabinets, ... and when we rode our bikes, we had no 
>helmets. (Not to mention the risks we took hitchhiking.) 
> 
>As children, we would ride in cars with no seatbelts 
>or air bags. 
> 
>Riding in the back of a pickup truck on a warm day was 
>always a special treat. 
> 
>We drank water from the garden hose and not from 
>a bottle. 
> 
>Horrors! 
> 
>We ate cakes, bread and butter, and drank cold drinks 
>with sugar in it, but we were never overweight because 
>we were always outside playing. 
> 
>We shared one soft drink with four friends, from one 
>bottle, and no one actually died from this. 
> 
>We would spend hours building our go-carts out of scraps 
>and then rode down the hill, only to find out we forgot 
>the brakes. After running into the bushes 
>a few times, we learned to solve the problem. 
> 
>We would leave home in the morning and play all day, 
>as long as we were back when the street lights 
>came on. No one was able to reach us all day!. 
>NO MOBILE PHONES!!!!! Unthinkable! 
> 
>We did not have Play stations, Nintendo 64, X-Boxes, no 
>video games at all, no 99 channels on Sky TV, video 
>tape movies, surround sound, personal mobile phones, 
>personal computers, or Internet chat rooms. 
> 
>We had friends! 
> 
>We went outside and found them. 
> 
>We played football, and sometimes, the tackles would 
>really hurt. 
> 
>We fell out of trees, got cut and broke bones and 
>teeth, and there were no lawsuits from these accidents. 
>They were accidents. No one was to blame but us. 
>Remember accidents? 
> 
>We had fights and punched each other and got black 
>and blue and learned to get over it. 
> 
>We made up games with sticks and tennis balls and 
>ate worms, and although we were told it would happen, 
>we did not put out very many eyes, nor did the worms 
>live inside us forever. 
> 
> 
>O'h and by the way, we didn't Go blind by doing "that". 
> 
>We rode bikes or walked to a friend's house and knocked 
>on the door, or rang the bell or just walked in and 
>talked to them. 
> 
>Rugby, soccer and cricket had trials and not everyone got into the 
>team. 
>Those who didn't had to learn to deal with disappointment! 
> 
>Some students weren't as smart as others, so they 
>failed a standard and were held back to repeat at the 
>same standard. Horrors! 
>Tests were not adjusted for any reason. 
>Our actions were our own. Consequences were expected. 
> 
>The idea of a parent bailing us out if we broke a law 
>was unheard of. 
> 
>They actually sided with the law. 
> 
>Imagine that! 
> 
>This generation has produced some of the best risk-takers 
>and problem solvers and inventors, ever. 
> 
>The past 50 years have been an explosion of 
>innovation and new ideas. 
> 
>We had freedom, failure, success and responsibility, 
>and we learned how to deal with it all. 
> 
>And you're one of them! 
> 
>Congratulations! 
> 
> 
>(People under 35 are WIMPS !)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Here Here


Chris


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I heard today that the game "tag" has been banned because tapping someone on the shoulder is viewed as abuse 8O 
Whatever next?

](*,) :roll: 

This whole business is one reason I don't want a toyboy! :lol: 

Gill


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Don't even touch a child anymore because their reaction is "get your hands off me" or they overreact and say you are grabbing them. Sorry everyone but you are better off letting kids push passed you or block your way than even thinking of saying "excuse me" as you pass them.
What a sad Britain we are in.


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

The secret is, when you trip them up make it look like an accident. Why else would I need a walking stick?
John ¦¬]


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Ah!!, I remember it well. Mind you I dont remember much else.


----------

